# Won't stop chasing his own reflection, plus what type of female for my male?



## SlytherinQuoll (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I haven't introduced my bettas yet, but I have one very gorgeous mustard gas halfmoon double tail plakat who was building big bubble nests. I had him in a one gallon but recently moved him into a 5.5 gal and he seems to never stop swimming the perimeter of his tank chasing down his own reflection long enough to build any bubbles. I've put since covered three of the sides but he still does this along the front of the tank. Any suggestions?
Here's his tank. You can see him acclimating to the temperature in his cup there.









And the man in his old smaller tank


















If I ever do get him building up a nice nest again, what tail type and color of female do you think I should be looking for to breed with him? I love the shape of his dorsal fin. I've never seen that before.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nesting does not mean that he wants to breed...breeding is very, very difficult. I would research a bit more.

Also (not that I can totally tell from the pictures)...but "anomaly " fins that are strange, etc. may be mutations that will cause the fry to be severely mutated. Its best to be careful. I dont know that I would spawn a fish with a mutation.


----------

